
Show HN: Automated coach for programming interviews - plicense
https://www.interviewbit.com/?ref=showhn
======
Pharaoh2
The idea of an automated coach is quite interesting, however it would be a
very involved effort to match the level of a human mentor that some of the
expensive websites provide. Its nice that it suggests problems I should be
solving and give hints based on time so I don't get stuck.

Definitely something I will use the next time I have to prepare for an
interview. Seems like a much better source than geeks4geeks.

------
gauravm
I really like this approach of gamified interview prep, kind of like Duoling
style learning. Practicing for interviews is hard, and this makes it a little
more fun :) Good luck!

------
asxna
An automated coach kind of sounds cool, but why limited to programming
interviews?

